# Process to obtain my dependent visa as the spouse of a Ryuugakusei visa holder



## frodomaximuss

Hi there!

My wife will be studying in Japan for 2 years, and will hold a Ryuugakusei visa. I should be eligible for a dependent visa, but I'm not entirely clear on the application process.

Do I need to wait until she has been issued her visa before I apply for my COE? Or before I apply for my visa?

Her university in Japan will be taking care of most of her visa process, and I've got to handle mine on my own. 

Can I apply for a COE before she is granted her visa, so I've got it - and then I can use that COE to apply for the dependent visa once we've got proof she's got her student visa + our marriage certificate?

Thanks so much!


----------



## myrrh

frodomaximuss said:


> *Can I apply for a COE before she is granted her visa*, so I've got it - and then I can use that COE to apply for the dependent visa once we've got proof she's got her student visa + our marriage certificate?


The short answer to the bit in bold is no.

The longer answer is still no, to which I'll then add that sponsoring a dependent visa when one is on a ryuugakusei visa is not a sure thing. Remember that in Japan, ryuugakusei generally cannot work without permission, so meeting the threshold for financial support can be tricky. Exceptions will be made for things like if you have what immigration considers to be sufficient savings, if you're wife is on a fellowship or scholarship ensuring income, if a Japanese person/institution will be your guarantor, etc., etc.

Good luck!


----------

